# New Years Eve Grouper



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished out of Destin yesterday with Jason (bombtosser) and his friends. Got 5 red grouper and a nice 20# gag and a trigger. I think they may have pics. When we got in, I called my wife to let her know we were in safe and found out her Grandmother fell and broke her pelvis. She's in her 80's. Be at Sacred Heart in Pensacola today and probably on and off for a while. Prognosis is not good. Any prayers for her would be greatly appreciated.

Wade


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

prayers sent:angel:angel


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Gongrat's on the grouper and sorry to hear about your wifes grandma. Prayers sent for a full recovery :angel


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

PRAYERS SENT:angel


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Wade, prayers sent.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers sent:angel:angel:angel

Congrats on the fishing trip


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers Sent. Hang in there man.:angel


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent....:angel:angel


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade, I figured something happened when we didn't hear anything from you on New Yr's. Prayer's sent and hope everything go's OK with her Grandmother. Since ya'll are going to be over this way, Please let me know if I can help in anyway or you just need a place to come crash for a bit.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your wife's Grandmother but at least you had a good trip.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

we had a good time with you wade.. pictures should be on the way.. i think we have video of you crying about how cold you are all morning...hehehe... man that grouper was delicious...


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

New to this forum, I usually post over in the Florida Sportsman.

Wade took us to some of hishoney holesand I cant say enough nice things about him. I use to think I knew quite a bit about bottom fishing but we learned so much from himthis trip.

Thanks again for an awesome trip, hope we get to do it again sometime!





















-Koby


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine catch there guys:clap Wade,the best to the wifes grandma for a speedy recovery. We were asking where you were up at Scotts house,sorry you missed it but with good reason.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade & Kathy our prayers are going to said tonight!! Hope things are going well

Fred & Donna


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Wade....hope alll goes well.

COngrats on the nice grouper though!


----------



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

prayers sent. Please also pray for my family.Going out of the country for 2 months have a family situation.Please pray we have a safe trip and get this famiuly business resolved without violence.thank you


----------



## tschwartz (Oct 29, 2007)

Wade: Cheri and I will keep you in our prayers-- hope to see you soon--tight lines

Tommy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Myself, Kathy and her family wish to express our thanks for your thoughts and prayers. Nanny had her surgery and appears to be doing fine. She still has a long road in front of her to overcome this injury. She had some good docs and people with her though. Looks like 6 weeks of Physical therapy in an assisted living home before she can even think about going home. Thanks Bob, (Bellafishing) for the inside updates and insite about her surgery and doctor...

Wade and Kathy Hatten.....


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade,

Hope the fam is all doing well. It was good to see you at ol' Sacred Heart today. Wish it was for other reasons!! Talk to you soon buddy!!

Bob


----------

